# My most simple install ever



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My Ford Escape was totaled and I picked up a Jeep Patriot off Craigslist for a great price. The car had 6x9s in all doors and lots of depth. So I decided to keep the 6x9s (after reading that thread) for the extra cone area. I wanted everything out of sight and a simple as can be. 

So first, my patriot was the stock base system. 4 6x9 wizzer cones - no tweeters. Ugly half moon radio. 










First thing I did was replace the front speakers with some inexpensive coaxials. 

I went with the Soundstream sst6.9 due to their performance in this review

http://www.soundstream.com/images/magazines/autosalon/SST6.9_shot.pdf

and that they were locally available for $75. They have a external 12db crossover and the tweets swivel. Soundstream is a shell of the company they used to be, but there are gems here an there and these speakers are gems for 6x9s. 

Install is easy (remove grill, remove speaker, plug in new speaker). I had to shave some plastic behind the speaker opening and remove the bottom grill clip which is simple and effects nothing.










I actually installed it in the shop parking lot then took an hour drive with the stock radio powering them. 

First thing I noticed was that they were very bright. So I did some research and was informed by JL audio tech that there is known treble boost to the stock stereo to compensate for the cheap speakers with no tweeters. 

I drove home with treble at -5 yet still a huge improvement in clarity in all areas including bass.

So it was still early and my deck install parts came in when I returned home waiting for me on my front door. Ill be installing my Pioneer x930bt I had in my Escape prior.

I grabbed a:

Double din Mopar Dodge Caliber bezel off ebay (same car basically) : $70
Antenna adapter: $10
Metra 99-6510 adapter: $12
Peripheral CHYAH05 : $60

Thats all you need for an easy install with no wire tapping and a speed sensor wire all in front.

I also added the Metra Axxess ASWC Universal Steering Wheel Control Interface for $45 which auto detected the buttons and set it up on its own.



















Mounted gps antenna on dash and BT mic on drivers side a-pillar near visor.

First thing I noticed was that without the treble boost, the sound was much more balanced. I ran rcas and the remote turn on while I had the dash out but for now, the deck was powering the speakers.


Things to note: While I have my ESB/Zapco component speakers, Components are not the way to go in the patriot unless you feel like customizing your a-pillar for tweets, however, if the airbag employs, a 2 inch metal tweeter could hurt you and I hate fiberglass and did not want to make any mods. Stock dash locations are poor and will cause reflections off the windshield. Sailpanels are an ok solution but I really wanted to try a pointsource coaxial with the tweeter centered in the base of the woofer like Home KEF speakers. 

I didnt want to lose any trunk space and was set on keeping the install under the seats. Please overlook the grime and hair all over and unidentified Durex product (craigslist) who ever had this car before me shed like crazy and was likely a whore. I press on

I ran wires for the amplifier. A single kenwood kac-x4r. The parametric eq and delay will be very helpful. 

It is small and fan cooled and will fit easily under the drivers seat.

4 gauge wiring was used (I drilled a hole in firewall) and ran it down the drivers side.

Rcas and speaker wire was run down the center console. 











Cover on










adhesive velcro on the bottom keeps it in place nicely 

So I was able to fit an enclosure under the front seat with no interference and totally invisible.

With the passenger seat pushed all the way forward










The seat in typical position. You dont see it at all.










The enclosure I used a vented JL 8w3v3 in .37 enclosure vented to around 33 hz

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_13693133/JL-Audio-CP108LG-W3v3.html?tp=112

I unbolted the seat and just leaned it forward or back to fit it. I bent the bar that holds the seatbelt molex up a bit for clearance. Easy as can be and you get the output of a 10" sub up front (due to the vented design) and you get to experience up front bass which makes the sound seamless blending from sub to speaker. You can not localize the sub nor does it add any vibration to the undeadened car except for the passenger who feels the sub hit.

The enclosure is only .4 cuft and tuned to around 33hz. Some songs its great, some songs its meh. I never had only a single 8 and having a sub upfront takes some getting used to. I modeled every 8" woofer in this enclosure (considering depth) and they all show a similar curve and roll off early for vented. JL seems to rely heavily on cabin gain when building their boxes. I was considering a shallow type r 10" in the recommended .35 cuft sealed but this sub and enclosure was only $200 so it will do for now. I do want more bass, unfortunately, the 10" type r may not be a fix as it really should be in a larger enclosure according to modeling and the odd location make response hard to predict. The more efficient jbl gto 8" seems to respond best to this enclosure in modeling. Blending with a under the seat sub and 6x9s is great however.

Up front I just installed Critical mass 6x9s coaxials and Im breaking them in (I didnt pay $500.) They sound phenomenal on some tracks but too bright on others. Ill be trying a few different speakers in the months to come.










The pointsource coaxial design increases treble dispersion and utilizing time alignment really make the soundstage sound in front of you and center. The stock tweeter locations are horrible, however, I am noticing some some treble being blocked by my legs.

So far so good. Ill keep you updated

Im pretty happy as is however. But I think a component set may be a better fit. I just gotta glass the a pillars. Anyone feel like doing this for some cash? I'm not feeling up to learning this skill.

Also I d like more sub bass and dont plan to put anything in the trunk. Nothing visible. Any ideas or do you think a ported 8" is my best bet here?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Liking the uber stealth KISS install here. 

I'm thinking ported smaller sub with the minimal enclosure space that you have available.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

New old school eclipse pointsource 6x9s came in. 



















This install is near Amish levels of KISS. 

However, its a very interesting system. A sub up front changes everything

These look very well built and substantial with good crossover components and a soft dome. Will try them over the weekend.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok well, you know how it goes, every speaker changed but same single 4 channel and deck. KISS for now. Here's an update:

I put my Zapco ref blue/ESB bluenotes back in using the passive crossovers on the front two channels of the x4r. Adds lots of eq when using the front channels full rage.

I spent about 4 days trying different tweeter locations and measuring with my rta and listening to music.

Turns out, stock locations (dash firing up) are not that bad at all. You are going to deal with a peak at 4k, due to reflections from the winshield but lowering 4k on the eq fixed that. You will have to boost above 10k due to being off axis so much. There were peaks and dips in all locations so this is not a big deal and goes with the territory.

However, a pillars have just as many peaks, mounting on the door results easier tuning but just barely and having the tweets on the dash really raises the soundstage. Center image was easier to get with coaxials/pointsource due to being in one speaker location for TA. Probably next step will be solution will be active or bi amping so I can apply time alignment on each tweeter and mid, but for now, passive.

On a side note, I moved the sub from under the seat (passenger vibrations became annoying) and popped it in the trunk. This added the cabin gain I was missing and turned the enclosure to a whole other beast. (see my review)


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

So I hookok up my Zapco/ESB component set and tidy up my amp wiring now.










The passives were also mounted under the drivers seat and are accessible if I push the seat all the way back and reach under for quick adjustments but I usually just set it and forget it., I actually have them mounted underneath the seat upside now so totally not visible.










Neatened up the amp and wiring.










Hooked up an IDQv3 10" in my spare enclosure










Nice sounding sub but I prefer the IDQ v2 and I didnt need all the bass and refuse to take up any trunk space. So its a temporary while I build a custom enclosure for an 8" (post on other tech part of board) for a single 8 hidden behind a trunk panel. Following a carefully designed enclosure.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I got this Patriot used with 50k and the previous owner was kinda a slob, I had to replace the seat cushion due to a huge cigarette burn and the plastic was all scratched scratched up by the shift knob and underneath. Hair all over still. 

So I priced replacements and they were too high. I figured I would try a real Carbon fiber kit and just used a few parts. Got a lil fancy and used some extra parts of the kit I didnt plan to used to make a perfect trim for the double din.










I added a remote subwoofer volume control here



















And thats where I stopped with the carbon fiber. I think it makes a nice accent and came out nice and fits well without being excessive or cheesy.

Im pretty happy how it turned out and now with the scratches gone and the system sounding good, I can finally relax a bit an take my time with the custom enclosure.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I wanted to use the hidden 8" sub design I had but I was driving around with the enclosure for a week with a JL w3 installed and wanted more output.










So being sealed, I made a post here and got great advice (as usual) that I would get most output from a single 8 in my setup by looking into xmax (or xmech) when sealed.

So I bought the 8" sub that had the most xmax out there. More than the JL w7, the TC sounds EPIC 8"



















3x the excursion of the jl w3, low fs and phenomenal sound quality. If this 8 wont be enough, none will. Its nearly 30 lbs. So I got to work.

Long day




























Fully content. The epic sounds fantastic and plays lower than many 12s. Down to 22 hz! The 8w3 was no where near the level of output or smoothness of the epic. This sub's low fs makes it not sound like an 8 at all while the 8w3 sounded like an 8. It hits deep.

Its not flex your roof bass but it fills the low end to spare and sounds fantastic doing it. Exceeded all my expectations. I was actually pretty sure I would be disappointed. The Epic sounds so good.

Now to make a grill


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Any idea for a grill would be appreciated.

The typical designed grill like this wont work due to this woofers excursion.

it does provide an excellent template.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

did this have the stock Bluetooth?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Nice work...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> did this have the stock Bluetooth?


My pioneer deck does, not the jeep's deck.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What was wrong with the soundstream 6x9's


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicely done. I like the touch of carbon fiber & the crafty sub enclosure. Looks like Jeep actually did a little homework on their tweeter location.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I like what you did with the carbon fiber....good idea


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Your install has become a template of sorts for my install although I have a Mazda3 sedan. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> What was wrong with the soundstream 6x9's


Nothing. Only issue was my leg was blocking the tweeter often and I had the ESB's already sitting around.

In fact the soundstreams sounded better than the Critical Mass or Eclipses and hold their own against my esb's using a few of the focal tracks I use to test speakers/tuning. Just using the tweeters up top raised the sound stage and fixed the leg issue.

I recommend the soundstreams for any jeep/chrysler/dodge owner


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

fish said:


> Nicely done. I like the touch of carbon fiber & the crafty sub enclosure. Looks like Jeep actually did a little homework on their tweeter location.


Thanks, though credit for the speaker locations go to Boston Acoustics as the tweeters locations are only used in the Boston Acoustic stereo but the grill and space remain in all models.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

What type of RCA's are those?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

InjunV18 said:


> What type of RCA's are those?


Rockford Riot











Never had noise with them.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, thought they were RF. The copper look ends may be just what I was looking for


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work! I'm a big fan of simple, clean installs. Will you tinker some more with the components?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> Great work! I'm a big fan of simple, clean installs. Will you tinker some more with the components?


Im pretty happy with the ESB's I just have been running them for years in my two previous cars (the ck and blue note models). The only set Id swap it out for is the ID xs 6x9 set since I can fit them. 

Great thing about these simple setups very minimal tinkering needed.

This system really uses the kenwood x4r's full potential and using the parametric eq and the decks eq, I have enough tuning.

If I do anything, it will be using the x4r active on the front stage and adding a little 400-500 watt amp for the epic but I dont think its necessary at this point.


----------



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

big fan of the simple carbon fiber and the stealth install. very clean and tastefully done.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

did you end up doing any deadening in the jeep? im getting an itch to do mine now..


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> did you end up doing any deadening in the jeep? im getting an itch to do mine now..


Yep, just made a trade for some deadener which I will apply to the tailgate which has annoying vibrations.

Of course Il do some to the doors as well but the way jeep/dodge and them make the speaker installation external from the door handles the separation from backwaves very well. The doors vibrate but dont add noise. I believe most of the deadener will be on the plastic panel and where the metal touches.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to see you did the swap from the 6x9's to the ESB Blue Notes. Must admit, at 1st glance there I was disappointed to see the basic drop in Soundstream's.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> Glad to see you did the swap from the 6x9's to the ESB Blue Notes. Must admit, at 1st glance there I was disappointed to see the basic drop in Soundstream's.


Well, I was going for a simple install and thought the stock tweeter locations would be an issue but it was not.

I wanted to use the 6x9s to get the cone area of an 8" up front but I really dont need much strength below 80 hz now as the 8" epic blends in so well. So since I had the esb's, it was a no brainer. Just ya know, you want to change speakers when you change cars but the locations make it sound different than they sounded in my Ford. Im just a fan of this set. The bluenotes put out some serious bass too when I run them full range.

And although the soundstreams are not considered highend, if you pretend they say Hertz on it, you would think, these speakers sound great. They were the best 6x9 I tried and Critical Mass is wayyyyy overpiced. Only good if you need a really light speaker.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Ty, how would compare the TC to the IDQ on low end extension?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Midwestrider said:


> Ty, how would compare the TC to the IDQ on low end extension?


The tc seems to play the low end nicer while the IDQ was punchier. 

Most likely an enclosure issue as the tc is critically damped and the IDQ was in a sealed box around .7 qtc

Im selling the idq cheap


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

do you only need the Peripheral CHYAH05 when its the premium amplified system? where is the amp in the OEM system? trying to figure out what mine is..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

nice !


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

vwtoby said:


> do you only need the Peripheral CHYAH05 when its the premium amplified system? where is the amp in the OEM system? trying to figure out what mine is..


No, its not the Boston Acoustics version, its the base stereo. The Peripheral CHYAH05 is the adapter that integrates with the Chrysler CANBUS system and provides a nice speed sensor wire up front. Its the needed wiring harness.

There is no amplifier in the base version.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Good stuff. 

Been looking at the Epic 8, myself. Just picked up a new truck and have very limited space to work with. Not sure I want to shell out the coin for an amp large enough to power this sub in a tiny enclosure, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

BEAVER said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Been looking at the Epic 8, myself. Just picked up a new truck and have very limited space to work with. Not sure I want to shell out the coin for an amp large enough to power this sub in a tiny enclosure, though.
> 
> ...


PPI Phantom 2 channel is like $125 new


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I just got finished installing the Hertz HSK165XL.

http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/Hertz_HiEnergy_HSK165XL.pdf

Impressions is the tweeter and crossover's build quality is unimpressive for the cost this set goes for. Just cosmetics but it looks like cheap plastic. 

quality is good on the woofers. Punchy.

Ill give it a few days before my thoughts can be fully developed, need to tune some more.

The mounting hardware worked well for the dash mounted tweeters


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I can say I've never heard a Hertz midwoofer NOT impress me. Looks well-built.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, Im impressed by this woofer, This is the high excursion version and its has very nice bass and clean midrange. The tweeter is a good tweeter. This set ounds nice full range. I prefer the esb tweeters I believe but time will tell.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I found a nice way of tuning this system that has made a big difference.

I set all amp dsp and radio eq/dsp levels to flat/off and I use the pioneers auto eq function with the optional microphone. For good results, you have to disconnect any rear speakers.

Checking with an rta, it does a pretty good job on flat setting.

Then I tune using the kac-x4r while listening to pink noise/rta until I get the curve I know I like and apply TA. This is such a great amp.

Using this method of tuning has really made the extremely simple set up sound spectacular at reasonable or pretty loud listening levels.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just figured Id show the finished sub grill.










Simple grille cloth and a velcro frame. Sprayed with flat black to help with transparency of stretched grill cloth and to make the purple PE cloth true black.

Stealth plainness


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Nicely done, man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice install and I'm glad the dash locations worked well...I used the factory dash spots in my old Grand Voyager work van for nearly 8 years to house some Northcreek (very) large format tweeters and loved the results...Unfortunately my '08 Uplander work van only has door locations, at least for now lol.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work on the custom box. I'm actually a little surprised to hear that you are so satisfied with the epic 8, but it's cool that you are


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Nice work on the custom box. I'm actually a little surprised to hear that you are so satisfied with the epic 8, but it's cool that you are



Why have you had issues with the epic 8"? 

I too am surprised that Im content with a single sealed 8. I think the location of the box helps output a great deal. Really does sound great to me and I have heard lots of subs going back to late 80s.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I love this install. Nice work, man.


----------



## aalasley (Jun 20, 2012)

Clean, Simple, and Effective. Love it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

So the Hertz were a little too smooth and laid back for my tastes so I went and Grabbed some old MB Quart Q series and Focals k2ps (may sell)

Right now the mb quarts are in and they need some tuning but have the liveliness I was looking for and it helps that I am seriously off axis


----------



## trotter13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice Build, BTW could I poss get that sub box build measurements for my 2010 jeep compass sure would appreciate that.
Thanx, Tom


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

trotter13 said:


> Nice Build, BTW could I poss get that sub box build measurements for my 2010 jeep compass sure would appreciate that.
> Thanx, Tom



Thanks, sure










Also sent you a pm


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

That grill turned out really nice...earlier it looked like the Epic's large surround was going to hit the plastic trim panel-did you have to notch the plastic some or was the sub sitting back further from the trim that it looked?

Also, did you use any other glue to secure the velcro on both sides (grill/panel) or has the adhesive been strong enough? I've used industrial velcro in my '93 Altima to secure some custom sail panel tweeter pods I built some years back and in the crazy Memphis summer heat, I find the velcro wants to sag and let go. I had to use some gorilla glue behind it lol


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

niceguy said:


> That grill turned out really nice...earlier it looked like the Epic's large surround was going to hit the plastic trim panel-did you have to notch the plastic some or was the sub sitting back further from the trim that it looked?
> 
> Also, did you use any other glue to secure the velcro on both sides (grill/panel) or has the adhesive been strong enough? I've used industrial velcro in my '93 Altima to secure some custom sail panel tweeter pods I built some years back and in the crazy Memphis summer heat, I find the velcro wants to sag and let go. I had to use some gorilla glue behind it lol


Thanks, yeah it did hit the lower panel so I trimmed the plastic a bit 










and simply added 1/2" plywood frame around most of the grill frame perimeter. I was able to staple the Velcro in to the wood spacers. Came out looking like it barely sticks out at all.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

UPDATE 

I bi amped the QSDs passive. No need for active as the woofers and tweeters are exactly just as far apart on both sides. 










These QSD's are no joke. They sound amazing. In the top 3 comp set ever IMO

Then I tuned with a rta a side at a time, then together just using the x4r and one rca input. Then ear. I love these amps.

I wanted more power for the 8" epic as I was told they come alive with 600 watts or so.

I hooked up a Aura rpm 2300 I had in my basement under the passenger seat sticking with the stealth theme which turned the sub into something that just amazes me.











This 8" epic is a fantastic sub. The output is amazing in a small (.4) sealed with about 600-700 watts. Cant recommend this sub more.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok. Updates are as so.

ID xs 6x9s in doors

ESB kt6.28 tweets are now on axis. Tremendous improvement. Simply used mounting gear that came with TBI tweets I got off ebay (lpg makes them too for like $5 at madisound) 



















I also swapped my sub amp to a zapco ref 500.1 which made a very audible difference although had less power. All the subs sounded better with this amp. Much more controlled and the symblink voltage helped. Great sub amp.

My epic died colliding with a suitcase and I have been trying various 8s. So far the Epic, 8w3, boston 8.5 lf, Sundown SA v1.5 (didnt fit but I got to listen without grill on) and I just ordered a dayton 8" HO.

I will update with my comparisons of 8"s in a lil while.

As of now, I am very happy with my system but currently trying to match the accurateness and output of the epic. Front stage is done.

These are my favorite tweeters of all time and are amazing on axis. I just keep ending up with ESB tweets.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JL 8w7


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Too deep otherwise I would have been alll over it from the beginning. The surround was too tall on the sundown and I cant enlarge the enclosure. Its basicly .35 after displacement, too small for 8w7. I am considering the cdt qes as well but super tall surround subs wont fit behind the grill. Im pretty confident the 8 ho may suit my needs.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Wish JL made a 8 w6 still

Also, anyone with experience with these?










http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AMERICA...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item3f2a35a75d


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> My epic died colliding with a suitcase and I have been trying various 8s. So far the Epic, 8w3, boston 8.5 lf, Sundown SA v1.5 (didnt fit but I got to listen without grill on) and I just ordered a dayton 8" HO.


I would love to hear what you think of the Boston 8.5LF. I have 2 of them sealed right now and am pretty underwhelmed. I'm not feeding them much power though as Winisd pretty much shows that they won't take much more than 150 a piece? Didn't sound right to me but maybe? How much power did you give it and what are your thoughts? Love the build by the way. The simple ones are always my favorite


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mires said:


> I would love to hear what you think of the Boston 8.5LF. I have 2 of them sealed right now and am pretty underwhelmed. I'm not feeding them much power though as Winisd pretty much shows that they won't take much more than 150 a piece? Didn't sound right to me but maybe? How much power did you give it and what are your thoughts? Love the build by the way. The simple ones are always my favorite


I at first had the 8.5lf hooked up to the aura which is like 600 watts and it would bottom out far too easy. I have the zapco on it now and on some songs it sounds great, has good smooth bass but very little impact. It sounds no where as good as the epic but better than the w3. Some songs its sounds phenomenal on, some its just seems to get overwhelmed. Ive been switching between the boston and an idqv4 10 in a spare enclosure because the boston just doesnt seem to be able to keep up. Way overrated at up to 800 watts. I dont think so. 300 watts max in .35 sealed. Not a keeper but I only have one.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> I at first had the 8.5lf hooked up to the aura which is like 600 watts and it would bottom out far too easy. I have the zapco on it now and on some songs it sounds great, has good smooth bass but very little impact. It sounds no where as good as the epic but better than the w3. Some songs its sounds phenomenal on, some its just seems to get overwhelmed. Ive been switching between the boston and an idqv4 10 in a spare enclosure because the boston just doesnt seem to be able to keep up. Way overrated at up to 800 watts. I dont think so. 300 watts max in .35 sealed. Not a keeper but I only have one.


Thank you very much for the response. I have 2 sealed and they are only getting 120 watts a piece right now. Maybe a I am being a pansy about it lol. Do you feel in your experience I could at least give them double what I am? Maybe about 250 a piece? Also, if you decide to get rid of the one you have, I may be interested. Maybe I just need another. They take up such little space that it couldn't hurt to try it!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mires said:


> Thank you very much for the response. I have 2 sealed and they are only getting 120 watts a piece right now. Maybe a I am being a pansy about it lol. Do you feel in your experience I could at least give them double what I am? Maybe about 250 a piece? Also, if you decide to get rid of the one you have, I may be interested. Maybe I just need another. They take up such little space that it couldn't hurt to try it!


yeah 250 a piece would be perfect.

I suggest a zapco ref 500.1 as well.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Dayton HO 8" installed.










Know it looks ugly back there but the panel hides it and no surround issues. 


Fantastic build quality. Fantastic sound. In .35 qtc is .78 or so so I did some stuffing and very little eq, cabin gain did the rest. I believe this may be the winner.

Gimme a few days and Ill do a comparison of these 8s in .35 sealed.

TC Epic 8
Boston 8.5lf
JL 8w3
Sundown sa8 v1.5
Dayton HO


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Returning the dayton. Sounds great, not enough output (compared to the epic and other 8s).


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I am curious about the tc sounds and sundown


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

apparently the Sundown sd version is better for sealed

the epic is a unique speaker indeed.

My sa 8 v1.5 is in the classifieds


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Thought about going the fiberglass route to take advantage of all that wasted volume around your sub enclosure? Could probably get a slim 10 like those new JL ones in then. Would probably give you the output you're after. Cool install!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ecbmxer said:


> Thought about going the fiberglass route to take advantage of all that wasted volume around your sub enclosure? Could probably get a slim 10 like those new JL ones in then. Would probably give you the output you're after. Cool install!


Yeah, just a lil too much effort. I have 6.5" depth as is. Id put in a 10 or 12 if I went the fg route


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Update

New deck










ID xs69s










These in the dash (same as German Maestro)










this sub in the enclosure










Next step is seeing Don to FG a enclosure.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Update
> 
> New deck
> 
> ...


What size enclosure are you going to shoot for with the GZ Hydrogen 8''? I have the 10'2 in just under .7 net each and they need more space.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I love simpl builds that do as they are supposed to. Which Alpine is that if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> What size enclosure are you going to shoot for with the GZ Hydrogen 8''? I have the 10'2 in just under .7 net each and they need more space.


Im going to try to see if Don can whip up a ported enclosure to specs. Think it only needs .6
Now its in about .4 sealed

According to GZ .7 is on the larger side for the 10s


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> I love simpl builds that do as they are supposed to. Which Alpine is that if you don't mind sharing.


Alpine INE-S920HD Double-DIN In-Dash GPS Car Stereo w/ Bluetooth

awesome 9 channel peq and 6 channel t/a. Zero noise unlike the clarion nx702 which I promptly returned


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How are you liking the xS69s?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im pretty happy with them, theyre snappy with good midrange but I wont say theyre the best woofers out there. They most definitely need a low pass and mine are 80-2500k. Cant imagine the passive crossovers sounding good. 

But since I have stock 6x9 cutouts and the depth for a massive speaker, its not going to get _much_ better to where its worth upgrading the woofers. The cone area is nice.


----------

